

Groovy 2.4 and Grails 3.0 to Be Last Major Releases Under Pivotal Sponsorship - GoPivotal
http://blog.pivotal.io/pivotal/news-2/groovy-2-4-and-grails-3-0-to-be-last-major-releases-under-pivotal-sponsorship

======
calid
"The decision to conclude its sponsorship of Groovy and Grails is part of
Pivotal’s larger strategy to concentrate resources on accelerating both
commercial and open source projects that support its growing traction in
Platform-as-a-Service, Data, and Agile development."

Unless Pivotal is moving away from the JVM (doubtful), I'm surprised they
didn't consider Groovy a natural fit for their 'Agile development' category.
Groovy + Spock + Gradle makes for a wonderful TDD experience.

~~~
pjmlp
Gradle is Groovy's last breath.

If it wasn't for Google pushing it down my throat for Android development, I
would have never bother to learn it.

I still remember the days when German JUGs had Groovy talks at almost every
meeting, somewhere around 2009. Nowadays it is seldom discussed.

